# Suggestion: "View all" in threads



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi!

I like the look of the board but one thing I miss is the option to "view all" posts in threads rather than having to click through seven pages. There used to be a little "view all" tab when you looked at the thread title and then within the thread itself. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 20, 2004)

I miss that feature too.


----------



## Zuppy (Dec 20, 2004)

This was one of the first feature differences I noticed.  I miss this also.


----------



## Shawnee66 (Dec 20, 2004)

I miss that option too!!!


----------



## blackhair (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes I miss that option too. Hope they will put it back.
Other than than new design is great


----------



## sbg4evr (Dec 20, 2004)

By clicking on the topic instead of the page numbers you get "view all".


----------



## Zuppy (Dec 20, 2004)

sbg, I tried that, it does not work for me.


----------



## MelsWifey (Dec 22, 2004)

It doesn't work for me either...If at all possible PLEASE reinstate the read all option. It makes the board so much more enjoyable to view .


----------



## sbg4evr (Dec 22, 2004)

You guys are right.  I worked all week for me but today it did not.


----------

